# best way to exchange worldmark for dvc?



## djp (Nov 4, 2006)

Under contract to buy worldmark. Want to go to WDW and stay at a DVC resort there September 2007. Would like to get a 2br, but would settle for a full 1br. What is my best way to ensure (or as close to it) that I get this trade. What are my chances in general? What are the chances of a 2br?


----------



## spatenfloot (Nov 5, 2006)

You would want to do an ongoing search for best results. You should be able to get the exchange for September, but a 2br would be hard to find.


----------



## djp (Nov 5, 2006)

does "ongoing search" mean I deposit credits/week before, or do i search and confirm and then they take the credits


----------



## luv_maui (Nov 5, 2006)

djp said:
			
		

> does "ongoing search" mean I deposit credits/week before, or do i search and confirm and then they take the credits



Both would work:

1) Deposit credits/week first:  this can be less expensive (say you only deposit a week costing 5000 credits), but the unit Worldmark will give you can vary from good to weak.  You do not have a say in what resort or week will be deposited.

2) ongoing search (no deposit of credits or week first):  this costs you no credits now and will have higher trading power than (1) above.  However, upon confirmation, you will be charged full credits (i.e. a 2br will cost you 10,000 credits).

In both cases above, the ongoing search will require the exchange fee ($139) payable in advance.  This is refundable at any point if your ongoing search has not been confirmed yet.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 6, 2006)

Getting a 1 bd in mid to late Sept at DVC is very possible, but 2 bds are much more difficult.

If you want a great 2 bd TS in Orlando, you can get one of the Marriott TS, which has only 2 bd, when doing a deposit first exchange for as little as 5000 pts.


----------

